# Latin/Ancient Greek: translations of some names



## Whodunit

Hi, 

My homework is to rewrite typical Latin words into Ancient Greek. I really have no idea when to choose _τ_ or _θ_, _ο_ or _ω_, _η_ or _ε_, ... so I just gave it a try:

Corinthus _Κόρινθος_
Rhodus _'Ρόδος_
Christus _Χριστός_
hymnus _'ύμνος_
historia _'ιστορία_
Olympia _Ολυμπία_
hora _'όρα_
Musa _Μόυσα_
gymnasium _γυμνάσιον_
stadium _στάδιον_
theatrum _θήατρον_

in the accusative case:
Homerum _'Όμηρον_
Philippum _Φίλιππον_
oceanum _ωκεανόν_
barbarum _βάρβαρον_
taurum _τάυρον_
paedagogum _παιδαγωγόν_

Thanks for your corrections.


----------



## Outsider

"Th" stands for theta and "t" without "h" stands for tau. You should be able to find those names in a Greek dictionary.


----------



## Whodunit

Outsider said:


> "Th" stands for theta and "t" without "h" stands for tau.


 
That's what I assumed. But what about omega vs. omikon? 



> You should be able to find those names in a Greek dictionary.


 
If you could recommend a good one to me, I would be really glad. I don't have a hard-cover at home.


----------



## ireney

a) using this page you can write the aspirated (etc) letters in ancient Greek with no trouble (just click on Greek letters and they all appear!)

b) some "unticked" ones are not wrong. It's just that I wanted to write them with the right accent to make sure.

Corinthus _Κόρινθος_  
Rhodus _'Ρόδος_ Ῥόδος
Christus _Χριστός_  
hymnus _'ύμνος_ ὓμνος
historia _'ιστορία_ ἱστορία
Olympia _Ολυμπία_ Ὀλυμπία
hora _'όρα_ ὣρα
Musa _Μόυσα_  
gymnasium _γυμνάσιον_ 
stadium _στάδιον_ 
theatrum _θήατρον_ θέατρον

in the accusative case:
Homerum _'Όμηρον_ Ὃμηρον
Philippum _Φίλιππον_ 
oceanum _ωκεανόν_ ὠκεανόν
barbarum _βάρβαρον_ 
taurum _τάυρον_ταύρον
paedagogum _παιδαγωγόν_


----------



## Whodunit

ireney said:


> a) using this page you can write the aspirated (etc) letters in ancient Greek with no trouble (just click on Greek letters and they all appear!)


 
Cool, thanks. 

Which font do you normally use to type "aspirated apostrophes," for instance?



> Corinthus _Κόρινθος_
> Rhodus _'Ρόδος_ _Ῥόδος_
> Christus _Χριστός_
> hymnus _'ύμνος_ _ὓμνος_
> historia _'ιστορία_ _ἱστορία_
> Olympia _Ολυμπία_ _Ὀλυμπία_
> hora _'όρα_ _ὣρα_
> Musa _Μόυσα_
> gymnasium _γυμνάσιον_
> stadium _στάδιον_
> theatrum _θήατρον_ _θέατρον_
> 
> in the accusative case:
> Homerum _'Όμηρον_ _Ὃμηρον_
> Philippum _Φίλιππον_
> oceanum _ωκεανόν_ _ὠκεανόν_
> barbarum _βάρβαρον_
> taurum _τάυρον ταύρον_
> paedagogum _παιδαγωγόν_


 
Thanks again. If I have some specific questions to the accents, I will come back and you could perhaps elaborate upon them.


----------



## ireney

Font? I have the Greek keyboard on my PC (obviously) which you can download from microsoft I believe (I can ask around if you cannot find it). I use the default which is probably New Times Roman probably.

While there are many different fonts which you can use to write in ancient Greek (I can give you some names and links) I don't use them usually because they don't always appear on other people's computers. I therefore, in this case, used the link I posted for the aspirated letters and switched to Greek to type the rest


----------



## Whodunit

ireney said:


> Font? I have the Greek keyboard on my PC (obviously) which you can download from microsoft I believe (I can ask around if you cannot find it). I use the default which is probably New Times Roman probably.


 
So do I, but I was not able to find the aspirated letters on the keyboard.


----------



## ireney

The keyboard is in modern Greek and we did away with the aspiration marks and kept only one of the accents in 1982 so you can't find it there. There are softwares that allow you to put the aspiration marks etc though. On line I'd go with using the link I've provided for the aspirated character or for any in fact that was a marking not present in modern Greek. For the rest I think it takes less time to just type them using your Greek keyboard.


----------



## Flaminius

Hi, Irene.

What a great online service!  Allow me to contribute this page as a Classic Greek resource.


----------



## ireney

Flaminius by all means, what a great idea! 
Someone else in another forum posted it some months ago and I would kiss him if he wasn't a continent and an ocean away and I don't even know how he looks like!


----------



## modus.irrealis

If you have Windows XP, you can install the Greek Polytonic keyboard through the Control Panel, which lets you type in all the extra accents. It's not the most natural setup with some odd key combinations, but I can say you get used to it eventually.


----------

